# Injection Intra Articular Hip



## Art111085

Some dispute in my office regarding the following...

Dr states that an "Injection intra articular hip" was performed
Depomedrol 80mg DILUTED AS NOTED,	Xylocaine 1%PF 2cc,& Marcaine 0.25% PF -2cc were injected.

I am thinking the CPT that should be used is 20610- Arthrocentesis, aspiration and/or injection, major joint or bursa

the other possibility being stated is 27093- Injection procedure for hip arthrography w/o anesthesia...

please help. I think the 20610 is the way to go...
Amber


----------



## marvelh

20610 would be the CPT code.  Arthrography is a diagnostic study that requires injection of a contrast agent and formal interpretation of the provider's findings.


----------

